# Discuss the Comm Case



## DeeDubb (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm curious about how people do some particularly difficult 3-cycle cases. So I'd like to try to post a new 3 cycle each day, and ask how you do that particular case. Share your algorithm, discuss it if you'd like, and offer any alternatives that you may think are good.

Also, if you find a case particularly troubling, request it and I'll put that up as the next case to discuss.

Day 1 - *ULB-> RFU -> LUF* (*MF*)


Spoiler



Noahaha: [F: [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (14)
Set up into a column case (DRF -> UFR)

DeeDubb: [R F': [L2, U R U']] (12)
Set up into (RUB -> DRF)

My alt alg: [F: [R2 D' R2 D R2, U2]] (14)
Set up into a column case (DRF -> UFR)

Cale S: y R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' y' (10)
move optimal?

ottozing: R' U R' D U R D' R' U2 R D R' U D' R U' R (17)

CyanSandwich: [R F2: [U' L' U, R2]] (12)
Set up into (RUB -> RDF)

 h2f: [z' x' D' R: [D2, R U2 R']] (11)
sets up into (UFL -> DFR)

My alt to h2f:
[y' R' D: [R2, D L2 D']] (11)
Use y' to avoid the double rotation

bobthegiraffemonkey: [R2' U' R U': [R' D' R, U2]] (16)

mark49152: [R2 F: [U2, L' D L]] (12)

moralsh: [R2 F2: R, F L2 F'] (11)

Hari: R U R' D' R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 D R U' R' (16)



Day 2 - *ULB->BDR->DBL (TX)*


Spoiler



Noahaha - [y' D R': [D2 , R' U2 R]] (11)
sets up into RDF -> LDB

DeeDubb - [R' D: [D R2 D', L2]] (11)
sets up into URB -> DLF

ottozing: [D2 R': [D2 , R' U R]] (11)

CyanSandwich: [R' D2 x' z: [R U R', D2]] (12)

h2f: [z' U' R: [R U2 R', D2]] (11)

mark49152: [D2 R2: [R D2 R', U]] (11)

adimare: [R' y': [L F L2 F' L', U']] (14)

moralsh: [D F': L U L', D2] (12)

bobthegiraffemonkey: [U2 L': [L' U L, D2]] (11)

Meneghetti: [L2 U: [U R' U', L2]]

Hari: R2 U R2 D2 R U' R' D2 R U R U' R2 (13)

altha: [x' U R U: [R2' D R2 D' R2 , U']] (17)



Day 3 - *ULB -> URF -> DBL (CX)*


Spoiler



Noahaha: [D2: [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)

DeeDubb: [L2 D' L2 D L2, U2] (12)

Cale S: r2 U' r2 D r2 D2 r2 D' r2 U r2 U2 (12)

h2f: R2 D' x: [R U R', D2] (12)

adimare: [y': [L F L2 F' L', U2]] (12)

CyanSandwich: [R' U': [L2, U' R U]] (11)

bobthegiraffemonkey: [z D' R': [U2, R' D R]] (11)

Hari: r2 D r2 D r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r2 D' (12)

ottozing: [R' D' R ; [D , R U2 R']] (14)



Day 4 - *ULB -> FUR -> BRU (JQ)*


Spoiler



Noahaha: [R': [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (13)
Sets up into column case

DeeDubb: [R D': [R2, D' L2 D]] (11)
Sets up into UBR -> DFR

Hari: z' U R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 U' (11)

ottozing: [R U: [R2' D R2 D' R2 , U']] (15)

moralsh: [R2, F: [R' U R, D2]](12)
Sets up into BDR -> UDL

bobthegiraffemonkey: [z' U R': [U2, R' D2 R]](11)
Same as DeeDubb with z'



Day 5:* ULB -> LUF -> BRU (FQ)*


Spoiler



Noahaha: [R' F: [U2 , R' D' R]] (12)
Sets up into URF -> RDF

Daniel Lin: [R' F:U2][F R':U2] (11)

Daniel Lin alt: U R2 F' R2 F' r U R2 U' r' F2 R2 U' (13)

adimare: [R': [L' U' L2 U L, F']] (14)
Sets up into UFL -> URF

ottozing: [R2 U R' U': [R D R' , U2]] (15)

moralsh: [R' F R': R U2 R', D'] (11)
Sets up into FRD -> RBD



Day 6 -* UBL -> DBL -> LUF (XF)*


Spoiler



Noahaha: [z R': [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (13)
Rotation into setup and column case.

DeeDubb: [F' D: [U R2 U', L2]] (12)
Set up into DRF -> DFL

ottozing: [U R': [U2 , R' D2 R]] (11)

h2f: [F' D2 x: [R U R', D2]] (12)

mark49152: [D2 F: [R' D R, U2]] (12)
set up to RFD -> URF

moralsh: [F2 D': B2, R F' R'] (12)
set up to DRB -> FLD

dbf: [D F2: [U2, R' D' R]] (12)

ollie: x' U' (R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' U) x (11)

ollie alt: U D (R2' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R) U' D' (13)

Daniel Lin: [z R2 F': [R2, F' L F]] (11)




Day 7: *UBL -> BUR -> DFL* (QU)


Spoiler



Noahaha: [y x': [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (12)
pure column alg

DeeDubb: [z': [D2, L2 U L2 U' L2]] (12)
another pure column alg

mark49152: [D R' y : [U2, L D' L']] (12)
D R' setup to CT, which I do with U2 interchange

Meneghetti: [D L: [L D' L', U2]]

bobthegiraffemonkey: [z' R U R': [R' D2 R, U']] (15)

dbf: R' U2 R U2 R’ F2 R’ F2 R F2 L F2 L’ R (14)

moralsh: [F' R' F: F L2 F', R] (13)
both OP setups in a row to set it up to PO.

Daniel Lin: [F:[F R':U2][R' F:U2]]

Altha: [z: [U2, R2 D R2 D' R2]] (12)
my fav 5 mover put in a comm again



Day 8: *UBL -> DBR -> RFU* (WM)


Spoiler



Noahaha [z' x': [U2 , R' D R]] (8)

DeeDubb: [y: [R2, D' L D]] (8)
I tend to minimize rotations on pure comms to either a single x or single y.

DeeDubb alt: [L: [U, L D2 L']] (9)
A nice little rotationless 9 mover I came up with while I was bored.

H2f: [x U: [D2, R U R']] (10)

ottozing: [R2 U: [R D R' , U2]] (11)

bobthegiraffemonkey: [z' U R: [U, R D' R']] (11)

dbf: [R2: [L' D L, U2]] (10)

moralsh: [x y: [U2, R' D R]] (8)

mark49152: [R' D R': [x R2: [D2, R U R']]] (16)
R' D R' setup up to A perm, just because I am so comfortable and quick with A perm 

adimare: [x U: [D2, R U R']] (10)

Altha: [z': [B2, R' F R]] (8)
z double flick B2s with LH

Meneghetti: [D' x': [D', R U' R']] (10)
I set it up to VM, which I really like.



Day 9: *UBL->DFL->URF*(UC)


Spoiler



Noahaha: [D: [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (14)
D setup to column case

DeeDubb: [U: [L2 D L2 D' L2, U2]] (13)
U setup to column case

Daniel Lin: [R' U L:[L U' L', D2]] (13)

Altha: [x D': [U2, R2 D R2 D' R2]] (14)

Mark 49152: [y' R D R: [R D' R', U2]](13)

bobthegiraffemonkey: [z R' D R: [R D' R', U2]] (13)

moralsh: [y' L: (R U R' U')*3, L2] (27)

Meneghetti: [D' R' U'; [U' R U, L2]] (13)



Day 10: *ULB -> UFL -> DFR (DV)*


Spoiler



Noahaha: [x' y': [D2 , R U2 R']] (8)

DeeDubb: [x': [L' U' L, D2]] (8)

moralsh: [R2 x L2: [L' U' L, D2]] (11)

dbf: [r' U' r, F2] (8)

Altha: [x' D: [R U' R', D2]] (9)



Day 11:* ULB -> RFU -> BDR (MT)*


Spoiler



Noahaha: [D' x: [R', U L2 U']] (10)

DeeDubb: [F': [U', L D2 L']] (10)

CyanSandwich: [D' R: [U' L' U, R]] (11)

Daniel Lin: [L U: [L' D L,U]] (11)

ottozing: [R' U: [R' D' R , U]] (11)

moralsh: [D': [R', F L2 F']] (10) 

leeo: [x U' R' L2: [L' U' L, D2]] (13)
2 move setup into lefty A Perm (I changed the set up to after the rotation because a U' is nicer than an F')


----------



## Cale S (Apr 18, 2016)

y F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R y'

or the inverse I guess


----------



## adimare (Apr 18, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> *UBL-> RUF -> LFD* (Noah's lettering *NF*)



Guessing you meant UBL->RUF->LUF (which in Speffz is MF, not NF).

I use Noah's alg, I don't think I ever use setups with more than one move for corner comms.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 18, 2016)

I use [R F2: [U' L' U, R2]]

I think your one's better.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2016)

R' U R' D U R D' R' U2 R D R' U D' R U' R


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 18, 2016)

adimare said:


> Guessing you meant UBL->RUF->LUF (which in Speffz is MF, not NF).
> 
> I use Noah's alg, I don't think I ever use setups with more than one move for corner comms.



Whoops. I'm just a mess. lol.


----------



## h2f (Apr 18, 2016)

@DeeDubb Thank you for the thread, its very helpfull. 

*ULB-> RFU -> LUF* I did like Noah. I think your way is better - easy to follow, setup makes a case I like. I was thinking of this

z' x' D' R: [D2, R U2 R'] [11 HTM] but with rotations.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 18, 2016)

I seem to have [R2'U'RU': [R'D'R, U2]] written down in my alg sheet, but I'll probably end up switching to something from this thread when I look through them later.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 18, 2016)

h2f said:


> @DeeDubb Thank you for the thread, its very helpfull.
> 
> *ULB-> RFU -> LUF* I did like Noah. I think your way is better - easy to follow, setup makes a case I like. I was thinking of this
> 
> z' x' D' R: [D2, R U2 R'] [11 HTM] but with rotations.



actually, I like yours a lot, but I'd change it to:

[y' R' D: [R2, D L2 D']]


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 18, 2016)

I use Noah's, but I might switch to Jayden's... No rotations, RUD only, no R2's, only one U2... it looks awesome!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 19, 2016)

Day 2 - *ULB->BDR->DBL (TX)*

Noah's Alg - [y' D R': [D2 , R' U2 R]] (11)
sets up into RDF -> LDB

My Alg - [R' D: [D R2 D', L2]] (11)
sets up into URB -> DLF


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2016)

[D2 R' ; [D2 , R' U R]]


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 19, 2016)

I use currently Noah's one but I'm gonna switch to Jayden's alg


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 19, 2016)

I do [R' D2 x' z; [R U R', D2]]

Which is obviously garbage. I'm switching to Jayden's.
This thread's going to force me to eventually have a good alg for every case


----------



## h2f (Apr 19, 2016)

I like Jayden's. I used with D' setup but it's weak and I mus think what I'm doing. I'm thinking about [R' D: [D R2 D', L2] but with z' rotation: z' U' R: [R U2 R', D2] (11).

Funny thing - in my sheet I have Deedubb's alg but why I didnt use it? This thread makes me force to use better algs and look through my list.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 19, 2016)

Day 1, MF: [R2 F: [U2, L' D L]]

Day 2, TX: [D2 R2: [R D2 R', U]]


----------



## adimare (Apr 19, 2016)

I use [R' y': [L F L2 F' L', U']] (this is why I'm not fast at BLD).
In ScramBLD I had used Noah's, but I just updated it with Jayden's (as well as XT):
http://scrambld.cubing.net/?scramble=D2_R2_U_R_D2_R-_U-_R_D2_R_D2


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 19, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Day 2, TX: [D2 R2: [R D2 R', U]]


Funny, I just realised that's the same as Jayden's, except I think of it as U exchange rather than D exchange. I didn't realise a commutator could be written multiple ways with different exchanges, but I suppose with setups that makes sense.


----------



## moralsh (Apr 19, 2016)

Day 1: [R2 F2: R, F L2 F'] although I like some of the ones posted here more

Day 2: [D F': L U L', D2]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 19, 2016)

2) [U2 L': [L' U L, D2]], I generally try to avoid lefty stuff but some of them I don't mind.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 19, 2016)

DeeDubb, if you're accepting nominations for day 3, I propose CX (speffz).


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 19, 2016)

My TX is this garbage: [L2 U: [U R' U', L2]]
Switching to Jayden's again lol


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 20, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> DeeDubb, if you're accepting nominations for day 3, I propose CX (speffz).



*Day 3 - ULB -> URF -> DBL (CX)*

Noahaha: [D2: [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
Set up move prevents the need for a rotation or B moves.

DeeDubb: [L2 D' L2 D L2, U2] (12)
I'm a huge fan of this column trick, and I figured out how to do it from any angle to save on setup moves/rotations.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 20, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> DeeDubb: [L2 D' L2 D L2, U2] (12)



r move equivalent: 
r2 U' r2 D r2 D2 r2 D' r2 U r2 U2


----------



## h2f (Apr 20, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> *Day 3 - ULB -> URF -> DBL (CX)*



R2 D' x: [R U R', D2]. Setup makes the case I like. I thought about switching to Deedubb's alg but moves L2 D' L2 D are not friendly to my hands. How do you fingertrick it?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 20, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> *Day 3 - ULB -> URF -> DBL (CX)*
> 
> Noahaha: [D2: [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
> Set up move prevents the need for a rotation or B moves.
> ...





Cale S said:


> r move equivalent:
> r2 U' r2 D r2 D2 r2 D' r2 U r2 U2





h2f said:


> R2 D' x': [R U R', D2]


Should be R2 D' *x*: [R U R', D2]
I use Noah's one. Having a hard time figuring out which of these is fastest. I like Cale's, except for the D' and U


----------



## h2f (Apr 20, 2016)

@CyanSandwich, thanks. Corrected. I use Noah as well as mine.


----------



## adimare (Apr 20, 2016)

[y': [L F L2 F' L', U2]]


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 20, 2016)

Just came up with one that I really like:

[R' U': [L2, U' R U]] (11)


----------



## h2f (Apr 20, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Just came up with one that I really like:
> 
> [R' U': [L2, U' R U]] (11)


This one is really fine - setup makes case I like and is easy to follow.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 20, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Just came up with one that I really like:
> 
> [R' U': [L2, U' R U]] (11)


This, but with a z at the front.


----------



## Hari (Apr 20, 2016)

FM- R U R' D' R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 D R U' R' (16)
TX- R2 U R2 D2 R U' R' D2 R U R U' R2 (13)
CX- r2 D r2 D r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r2 D' (12)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2016)

[R' D' R ; [D , R U2 R']]


----------



## moralsh (Apr 20, 2016)

I had the horrendous [D' R: (L' U ' L U)*3, R2] not anymore, I really like @CyanSandwich approach


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 20, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Just came up with one that I really like:
> 
> [R' U': [L2, U' R U]] (11)


That's what I use. I kinda like it.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 20, 2016)

h2f said:


> R2 D' x: [R U R', D2]. Setup makes the case I like. I thought about switching to Deedubb's alg but moves L2 D' L2 D are not friendly to my hands. *How do you fingertrick it?*



Not very well 

Day 4 - *ULB -> FUR -> BRU (JQ)*
This is a reflection of day 1

Noahaha: [R': [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (13)
Sets up into column case

DeeDubb: [R D': [R2, D' L2 D]] (11)
Sets up into UBR -> DFR


----------



## adimare (Apr 21, 2016)

Mine is the same as Noah's. I like the column cases, especially if the insertion is made from the D layer to the U layer (from U to D, not so much).


----------



## ottozing (Apr 21, 2016)

[R U ; [R2' D R2 D' R2 , U']]

Cancels quite well


----------



## moralsh (Apr 21, 2016)

I set it up to TL [R2, F: R' U R, D2]


----------



## Altha (Apr 21, 2016)

Day 1: [F: [R2 D' R2 D R2, U2]] kinda meh
Day 2: [x' U R U: [R2' D R2 D' R2 , U']] basically jay's JQ alg but with extra rotation and move in setup
Day 3: same as DeeDubb's
Day 4: same as Jay's


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

4) Same as DeeDubb but with a z' rotation.


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 21, 2016)

I use Noah's!


----------



## h2f (Apr 21, 2016)

I use Noah but Jayden's seems to me better.


----------



## Hari (Apr 21, 2016)

JQ- z' U R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 U' (11)


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 21, 2016)

Hari said:


> JQ- z' U R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 U' (11)



I use Noah's but im gonna switch to this.

I really like this thread!  now my bad cases are turning decent


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 22, 2016)

I bit tied up with work, so if I mess anything up, let me know. Also, if you know the move count and case it sets up into, post that as well, so I can add it as a comment (when I have time, I hope to go back and comment on most of these).

*Day 5: ULB -> LUF -> BRU (FQ)*
Yet another that requires at least two moves to set up a pure comm.

Noahaha: [R' F: [U2 , R' D' R]]
I really like this set up. It's the same as moving BRU into Old Pochmann position.

I do the same thing as Noah.


----------



## h2f (Apr 22, 2016)

Noah's. I like the case [R' D' R, U2]. I ve started learning comms from it.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 22, 2016)

For FQ i use [R' F:U2][F R':U2]


----------



## adimare (Apr 22, 2016)

I use [R': [L' U' L2 U L, F']] (setup to FC, 14 htm)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 22, 2016)

or you can do
U R2 F' R2 F' r U R2 U' r' F2 R2 U'

which is not a comm


----------



## Cale S (Apr 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> or you can do
> U R2 F' R2 F' r U R2 U' r' F2 R2 U'
> 
> which is not a comm



it is if you write it as [U R2 F': [R2, F' L F]]


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2016)

[R2 U R' U' ; [R D R' , U2]]


----------



## Altha (Apr 22, 2016)

I like noah's alg a lot for FQ. Also DeeDubb, I think you might've accidentally put my day 2 alg in day 3 and left out my day 1 alg.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 22, 2016)

ottozing said:


> [R2 U R' U' ; [R D R' , U2]]


Exactly this. Fun fact: I first found it by accident using CubeExplorer.


----------



## Hari (Apr 22, 2016)

Same as Noah's for FQ. It is one of my slower cases but I can't perform the alternates as fast either.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 22, 2016)

Same as Noah's. my official 28.94 solve had this as the last comm so i like it a lot


----------



## moralsh (Apr 22, 2016)

For FQ I use [R' F R': R U2 R', D'] (12) which is just a set up to KO with cancellation.

most of my comms are bad, no wonder I still don't use them fully. I love this thread


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 23, 2016)

moralsh said:


> For FQ I use [R' F R': R U2 R', D'] (12) which is just a set up to KO with cancellation.
> 
> most of my comms are bad, no wonder I still don't use them fully. I love this thread


same as noah's alg

another way is [x' U2 R':[U2,R' D R]]
but rotation is bad


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 24, 2016)

I missed a day. I might start doing them every few days, cause we're running out of the really nasty cases (for corners at least). I don't know edge comms yet unfortunately, so I wouldn't be able to lead those.
*
Day 6: UBL -> DBL -> LUF (XF)*

Noahaha: [z R': [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (13)
Rotation into setup and column case.

DeeDubb: [F' D: [U R2 U', L2]] (12)
Set up into DRF -> DFL


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2016)

[U R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]]


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 24, 2016)

Jay's is dope.

I do D2 R2 F A-perm lol. Which is absolute trash.


----------



## h2f (Apr 24, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> *Day 6: UBL -> DBL -> LUF (XF)*


F' D2 x: [R U R', D2]. I like @ottozing and I switch.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 24, 2016)

D2 F setup to GC


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2016)

Interesting thread. So many good algs with more than one move to set up, which is what I've always tried to avoid when picking comms.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 24, 2016)

I use the same as Ottozing


----------



## moralsh (Apr 24, 2016)

[F2 D': B2, R F' R'] (12) is just a setup to DRB FLD (WL) which is more or less the same of what I do for KL

I also don't have a comm list for edges, but I might take over once we're done with corners if no one does.


----------



## dbf (Apr 24, 2016)

[ D F2; [U2, R' D' R]]


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2016)

My (not great) alg:

x' U' (R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' U) x

My 'just for fun but not actually too bad' alternate:

U D (R2' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R) U' D'


----------



## adimare (Apr 24, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> I don't know edge comms yet unfortunately, so I wouldn't be able to lead those.



Try them out! They're actually way easier than corner comms because you have a lot more freedom with 3 layers than you do with just 2. And lots of the most annoying M2 cases are ctually incredibly easy using comms. For instance, take IP (DF -> FU -> RF).
With M2:
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
[B' R2 B: M2] // P

With comms:
[M', U' R U] // IP


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 24, 2016)

U R' : U2, R' D2 R 11 mover (same as Jayden)


Nomination for next one: QU (UBL - BUR - DFL)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 24, 2016)

wow this is the fifth cyclic shift
XF=[z R2 F': [R2, F' L F]]
=z R2 F' R2 F' r U R2 U' r' F2 R2 z'



Ollie said:


> My 'just for fun but not actually too bad' alternate:
> 
> U D (R2' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R) U' D'


I like this one


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nomination for next one: QU (UBL - BUR - DFL)



D R' D U R D' R' U2 R D R' U D' R D'


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 25, 2016)

ottozing said:


> D R' D U R D' R' U2 R D R' U D' R D'



no spoilers!  Gonna hold off till tomorrow to post the next one.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2016)

Day 7: *UBL -> BUR -> DFL* (QU)

Noahaha: [y x': [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (12)
pure column alg

DeeDubb: [z': [D2, L2 U L2 U' L2]] (12)
another pure column alg


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2016)

D R' setup to CT, which I do with U2 interchange

[D R' y : [U2, L D' L']]


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 26, 2016)

QU = [D L; [L D' L', U2]]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 26, 2016)

7) [z' R U R': [R' D2 R, U']]


----------



## dbf (Apr 26, 2016)

*R' *U2 R U2 R’ F2 R’ F2 R F2 L F2 L’ *R *


----------



## moralsh (Apr 26, 2016)

[ F' R' F: F L2 F', R] (13) which is doing both OP setups in a row to set it up to PO. 

I like Diego's


----------



## h2f (Apr 26, 2016)

I do @Meneghetti way.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2016)

mine is not that good
[F:[F R':U2][R' F:U2]]
=F2 R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R F'


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 27, 2016)

I use Noah's but gonna switch to Meneghetti's


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 28, 2016)

nomination for next: WM
UBL DBR RFU


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 28, 2016)

Day 8: *UBL -> DBR -> RFU* (WM)
This is the first pure comm we've addressed. Is it better to do a y rotation or a set up 9/10 move? Let's see how people do it.

Noahaha [z' x': [U2 , R' D R]] (8)

DeeDubb: [y: [R2, D' L D]] (8)
I tend to minimize rotations on pure comms to either a single x or single y.

DeeDubb alt: [L: [U, L D2 L']] (9)
A nice little rotationless 9 mover I came up with while I was bored.


----------



## h2f (Apr 28, 2016)

I got Noah's on my sheet, but I used to x U: [D2, R U R'] - 10 moves it's just a set up like A perm. @DeeDubb, your alg seems very nice to fingertick and better.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 28, 2016)

[R2 U ; [R D R' , U2]]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 28, 2016)

ottozing said:


> [R2 U ; [R D R' , U2]]


I had [z'UR: [U, RDR']] written down, but might switch to this.


----------



## dbf (Apr 28, 2016)

[R2; [L' D L, U2]]


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 28, 2016)

R' D R' setup up to A perm, just because I am so comfortable and quick with A perm


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 29, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I had [z'UR: [U, RDR']] written down, but might switch to this.


i think you mean [z'UR: [U, RD'R']]. 

I'm switching to Ottozings


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 29, 2016)

I use same as Noah and I prefer that one as 8 moves.

Nomination for next one: UBL- DFL - UFR (UC) also, WC is really similar to this so both can be done.


----------



## moralsh (Apr 29, 2016)

x' y setup to [U2, R' D R]


----------



## h2f (Apr 29, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> R' D R' setup up to A perm, just because I am so comfortable and quick with A perm



I dont know how you do A perm, Mark, but one of the algs is a setup to the case UBL - DBR - DFR. So with setup F you make that case - that's the way I do and the reason is the same: I like A perm.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2016)

h2f said:


> I dont know how you do A perm, Mark, but one of the algs is a setup to the case UBL - DBR - DFR. So with setup F you make that case - that's the way I do and the reason is the same: I like A perm.


Yes I guess I'm wasting moves bringing the stickers to the U face. I'm still learning comms and find it much easier to focus on U interchanges, and A perms. Once I get those down I'm sure I'll start replacing some of the cases with better ones not on U.


----------



## adimare (Apr 29, 2016)

[x U: [D2, R U R']] (10)


----------



## Altha (May 1, 2016)

Day 7 (QU): z U2 (R2 D R2 D' R2) U2 (R2 D R2 D' R2) z' my fav 5 mover put in a comm again
Day 8 (WM): z' B2 (R' F R) B2 (R' F' R) z double flick B2s with LH


----------



## Meneghetti (May 2, 2016)

WM: [D' x': [D', R U' R']]
I set it up to VM, which I really like.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 3, 2016)

Day 9: *UBL->DFL->URF*(UC)
Along with WC, probably the nastiest UBL buffer case.

Noahaha: [D: [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (14)
D setup to column case

DeeDubb: [U: [L2 D L2 D' L2, U2]] (13)
U setup to column case


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 3, 2016)

[R' U L:[L U' L', D2]] (12)


----------



## DeeDubb (May 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> [R' U L:[L U' L', D2]] (12)



That's (13), right?

R U *L2* U' L' D2 L U L' D2 L' U' R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 3, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> That's (13), right?


Oops, yup its 13


----------



## Altha (May 3, 2016)

[x D': [U2, R2 D R2 D' R2]] (14)


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2016)

UC: [y' R D R: [R D' R', U2]]


----------



## h2f (May 3, 2016)

Same as Noah.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 3, 2016)

9) [z R' D R: [R D' R', U2]] (13)


----------



## moralsh (May 3, 2016)

[y' L: (R U R' U')*3, L2] (27) L triple sexy L2 undo triple sexy L 

Got this one from Marcel Endrey's algs for another case, will change it probably


----------



## Meneghetti (May 3, 2016)

UC: [D' R' U'; [U' R U, L2]] (13)


----------



## DeeDubb (May 8, 2016)

Sorry it took so long, I was on a trip, so couldn't do much internetting lately.

Next one:

Day 10: *ULB -> UFL -> DFR (DV)*
Our second pure comm that needs a rotation in order to execute. Let's see how people rotate, or if they use setups to prevent rotation.

Noahaha: [x' y': [D2 , R U2 R']] (8)

DeeDubb: [x': [L' U' L, D2]] (8)


----------



## h2f (May 8, 2016)

I do both but I prefer the second (yours).


----------



## moralsh (May 8, 2016)

I do R2 left handed A Perm R2, but I find it nice to do yours with Rw' [Rw' U' Rw, F2] which is basically the same, only difference is which hand are you moving


----------



## dbf (May 8, 2016)

[ r' U' r, F2]


----------



## Meneghetti (May 8, 2016)

For DV I use DeeDubb's.


----------



## adimare (May 8, 2016)

I use DeeDubb's.


----------



## Altha (May 9, 2016)

x' D (R U' R') D2 (R U R') D' x
pretty sure jay uses this too


----------



## ottozing (May 9, 2016)

Altha said:


> x' D (R U' R') D2 (R U R') D' x
> pretty sure jay uses this too



Nah I use DeeDubb's


----------



## DeeDubb (May 17, 2016)

Day 11:* ULB -> RFU -> BDR (MT)
*
Noahaha: [D' x: [R', U L2 U']] (10)

DeeDubb: [F': [U', L D2 L']] (10)


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 17, 2016)

I use [D' R: [U' L' U, R]]


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 17, 2016)

[L U:[L' D L,U]] (11) optimal for this case is 10
I don't mind lefty moves


----------



## ottozing (May 17, 2016)

[R' U ; [R' D' R , U]]


----------



## adimare (May 17, 2016)

I use the same one DeeDubb does


----------



## mark49152 (May 17, 2016)

DeeDubb's, but as usual I'm looking at Jay's thinking wow, that's really good...


----------



## h2f (May 17, 2016)

I use Noah's.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 17, 2016)

I have Jay's written down on my list apparently, I should practice more so I know these things.


----------



## moralsh (May 17, 2016)

I use the same as Tom but I write it differently:

[D' : R', F L2 F'] (10) Which is basically a D' setup to MP


----------



## Meneghetti (May 17, 2016)

For MT I use Jayden's.


----------



## leeo (May 22, 2016)

I picked up _A -> _V -> _X which reads (_AXV) when turned onto a solved cube as [ L B :: B R' B', L2 ] -- now A_ -> _U -> _W which reads (_AWU) when turned onto a solved cube is simply D [ L B :: B R' B', L2 ] D' . This is only one move off from being optimal in outer block turn metric but has the same count in quarter-turn metric.

_A -> _M -> _T which reads (_ATM) when turned onto a solved cube has a clean setup into an A-perm: (_ATM) -1-> (_ATD) -2-> (_ABD); where the first move, "-1->" is F' and the second move, "-2->" is R'


----------



## DeeDubb (May 24, 2016)

Day 12: *ULB -> UFL -> DBL (DX)*

Noahaha: [x' y R': [R' D2 R , U2]] (9)

DeeDubb: [U': [D' R2 D, L2]] (10)

DeeDubb Alt: [D' x': [U2, L D L']] (10)
This avoids the R2 L2 stuff that people tend to hate.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 24, 2016)

[z : [U2 l' U2 l U2, R]] (12)
alternatively [z R' D' : [U2, R' D R]] (12) isn't too bad.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 24, 2016)

Noah's y' should be a y.

I would do [U' R': [L2, U' R U]]

It's the same as Matt's without the rotation. Personal preference.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 24, 2016)

I use Noah's but I execute it like [z' l':[R' U2 R, D2]]
I think this is pretty fast


----------



## h2f (May 24, 2016)

I do Noah's but in Daniel Lin's manner.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 24, 2016)

DX, I use Tom's.


----------



## mark49152 (May 24, 2016)

DX: [D' R: [L' D2 L, U]]


----------



## Altha (Jun 3, 2016)

bit late but [x' y R2: [D2, R U2 R']]
(x' y R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 y' x)
taken from jay's cool corner comm list


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 9, 2016)

Moar please.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2016)

Here's a fun few (MK/KM in speffz)

UBL>RUF>FRD: U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' 

UBL>FRD>RUF: U R' F R U R U' R' F' R U R' U2

cbf taking over the thread though


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2016)

ottozing said:


> cbf taking over the thread though


lol

I do [z' R:[R D' R', U2]]


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 14, 2016)

*UBL>RUF>FRD:*
[z' R: [U2, R D' R']]
[U R2 U': [R' D' R, U2]] Neat and flows. Maybe a touch too long. Try it out
[y U2 R': [U', R' D R]] Pretty nice
[z' L2: [R' D2 R, U']]

*UBL>FRD>RUF:*
[z' R:[R D' R', U2]] Dan's is probably the best
[U2 F: [R U2 R', D]] no rotation. I like it.
[y U2 R': [R' D R, U']]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

Jays in comm notation is [U R':[F, R U R U' R']] or [U R':[R U R U' R', F]]


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Here's a fun few (MK/KM in speffz)
> 
> UBL>RUF>FRD: U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U'
> 
> ...



Feel free to post 'em, and I'll try to update the original post every so often.

I just do [D: [D L D', R2]] for that one (KM/MK in Speffz)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 15, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> Feel free to post 'em, and I'll try to update the original post every so often.
> 
> I just do [D: [D L D', R2]] for that one (KM/MK in Speffz)


Think you meant L' there

I do [D' x': [R U' R', D2]]



Daniel Lin said:


> lol
> 
> I do [z' R:[R D' R', U2]]


I like this.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2016)

here's some I found
UBL>UFR>FLD
and UBL>UFR>BDR

*CL* [l':[R' D2 R, U']]
*CT* [r':[U', L' D2 L]]


----------



## Blindsighted (Dec 28, 2017)

Even though this thread is dead I've been trying to figure out the best alg for this case
UBL>DFL>UFL
I've been using U setup to BU with the r'.
[U r' : [D R' D', r2]]


----------



## CarterK (Dec 28, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> Even though this thread is dead I've been trying to figure out the best alg for this case
> UBL>DFL>UFL
> I've been using U setup to BU with the r'.
> [U r' : [D R' D', r2]]


One thing to try is [D U': R2 D' R2 D R2, U'] or [D U': R' F' R2 F R, U']

Edit: Or [U D R' D R: U, R D' R']


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 28, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> Even though this thread is dead I've been trying to figure out the best alg for this case
> UBL>DFL>UFL
> I've been using U setup to BU with the r'.
> [U r' : [D R' D', r2]]



[D R' D' U' : [R' D' R , U']]


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 28, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> UBL>DFL>UFL



Not my buffer, but I might try U R F' : [R' U R, D]. The F at the end is slightly awkward though.


----------



## Oatch (Dec 28, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> Even though this thread is dead I've been trying to figure out the best alg for this case
> UBL>DFL>UFL
> I've been using U setup to BU with the r'.
> [U r' : [D R' D', r2]]



Not move optimal, but for this case I have [U : [L2, R U R' U']] which is 12 moves but sexy move insertion feels nice.
Alternatively, there's [x' F : [L2, U' R' U]] which is 10 moves with a rotation. The F move makes it less good though.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 12, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Not move optimal, but for this case I have [U : [L2, R U R' U']] which is 12 moves but sexy move insertion feels nice.
> Alternatively, there's [x' F : [L2, U' R' U]] which is 10 moves with a rotation. The F move makes it less good though.


[U R D R' ; [R' U R, D']] is what I used before I switched buffers. Alternative you could use [U2 ; [R B R’, F2]] but you regrip to execute B and F like U and D


----------

